# Need some advice Please



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys Thanks for reading this.

I'm currently attending Lincoln Tech for Criminal Justice and hope to have my credits transfer to UMass. I'm not sure if they will do this as some advisors have said yes and others no -- One of my questions is the following: Is having a degree at Lincoln Tech useful for getting into Law Enforcement? Hopefully FBI. 

My second problem has to do with my fiance. Her Worker's Visa has expired a while ago so we're getting married so she can stay in the country. Is this going to look bad in a background check? Will it disqualify me?

I used to smoke a lot of marijuana a while ago and was told that it was actually a good thing due to having an understanding of people under the influence of narcotics. Is there any truth to this statement?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You are gonna get some great responses, I can't wait.

I was going to reply further but I got carried away. Especially on the mail away tech school. Its just so funny


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

mazzaball said:


> I used to smoke a lot of marijuana a while ago and was told that it was actually a good thing due to having an understanding of people under the influence of narcotics. Is there any truth to this statement?


:L:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

mazzaball said:


> I'm currently attending Lincoln Tech for Criminal Justice and hope to have my credits transfer to UMass. I'm not sure if they will do this as some advisors have said yes and others no -- One of my questions is the following: Is having a degree at Lincoln Tech useful for getting into Law Enforcement? Hopefully FBI.


No. In Massachusetts you need a degree in Criminal Coddling.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> I used to smoke a lot of marijuana a while ago and was told that it was actually a good thing due to having an understanding of people under the influence of narcotics. Is there any truth to this statement?


Absolutely.
~It's also important to routinely beat your wife and kids so you have an understanding of domestic abuse issues.
~Starve your parents so your down with elder abuse.
~Abuse your dog, you may want to go the MSPCA Police route. Lord knows if you haven't abused an animal, your no good to that department.
~Derail trains. Transit policing might just be your bag.
~And drive drunk often. Just in case your ever part of a sobriety checkpoint, you need to have that understanding.

God has to have a sense of humor.
No way people like this are an accident.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

mazzaball said:


> My second problem has to do with my fiance. Her Worker's Visa has expired a while ago so we're getting married so she can stay in the country. Is this going to look bad in a background check? Will it disqualify me?


Here on an expired Visa (AKA illegal overstay)........It will be very bad for you especially since it doesn't take a rocket scientist to flag any incoming K-1 applications with expired H1B H2B TN1 E3 or J1 Visas. I've seen ICE put them onto a plane so fast their shadow was still clearing security.

Lincoln Tech will work fine!! I got my degree from the AAA Criminal Justice Diploma Company of Delavan, Indiana


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

your kiddin, right mazzaball?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A moment of seriousness here: 

Some kids may think this guy is serious and are being led astray by the great ads on tv that feature fully uniformed eager students taking classes at Lincoln Tech...which is really the Blaine School of Cosmetology except you can't get a license for anything.
Lincoln Tech will get you nowhere if you're hoping to get college credits. Instead go for an associates degree at a community college with a major in criminal justice then transfer.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah... I'm gonna go ahead and say... Troll.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

CTrain said:


> Yeah... I'm gonna go ahead and say... Troll.


Beat me to it!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am not even going to touch this one.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I had many responses but then found myself starring into my monitor wondering when the world started producing these kinds of people. Then I began to laugh thinking about what some of Deltas responses would be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

hey I'm really not being a troll guys. I'm legitimately concerned now my Lincoln Tech instructor told me this stuff and you're saying its not true? I'm also extremely concerned about my marraige.

Please guys if you have something to say its really important to me. Ive honestly tried to dedicate my life to this and I'm extremely concerned. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Smoking marijuana once or twice many years ago because of curiosity or peer pressure can be overlooked. There is no guarantee that it will be overlooked if there are much more qualified candidates than yourself.

Smoking a lot of marijuana, as you stated, will most likely not be overlooked. The most you can do with that knowledge now, in a positive manner, is use your knowledge to help the good guys catch the bad guys.

Trying to dedicate your life to this is not enough. Actually dedicating your life to this is what you needed to do. Saying that you tried sounds to me like you've made an attempt, it didn't work out and you gave up. Being a quitter isn't something anybody wants in a Police Officer.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

mazzaball said:


> hey I'm really not being a troll guys. I'm legitimately concerned now my Lincoln Tech instructor told me this stuff and you're saying its not true? I'm also extremely concerned about my marraige.
> 
> Please guys if you have something to say its really important to me. Ive honestly tried to dedicate my life to this and I'm extremely concerned.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


My Air Force recruiter told me I wouldn't get yelled at in Basic Training too...


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

mazzaball said:


> hey I'm really not being a troll guys. I'm legitimately concerned now my Lincoln Tech instructor told me this stuff and you're saying its not true? I'm also extremely concerned about my marraige.
> 
> Please guys if you have something to say its really important to me. Ive honestly tried to dedicate my life to this and I'm extremely concerned.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


If you were so concerned about "your marriage" then why the hell didn't you and your "fiancee" think about that before the Visa expired and s/he over stayed their welcome??? You say you want to be in law enforcement...well then start by following the laws yourself...the ones that you are suppose to uphold...try that first. As far as Lincoln Tech for a CJ degree...hahahahaha...sorry, but you have got to be kidding me.

You tried to dedicate your life to law enforcement...are you for real?!?!?!? There are plenty of people that LEGITIMATELY have dedicated themselves to the job...you say you use to smoke marijuana alot, how can we, how can anyone be so sure that you are being truthful?

My advice...take a good hard look at yourself and your life...IMHO...I think you need to grow up and realize what a CAREER in law enforcement is all about. And maybe, just maybe when you have done that you MIGHT be mature enough to think about the "job" as a career...

And if you even start to get p**** about the responses that you have received...just remember that you asked a question on a Police Forum and you are now getting answers that you probably did not want to hear...trust us we know from experience!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

dude do yourself a favor, deport your wife yourself. trust me, in about 8 years you'll thank me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

1. please walk to nearest wall
2. place your right hand behind your head
3. forcefully slam you head repeatedly into wall until you smarten up


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> dude do yourself a favor, deport your wife yourself. trust me, in about 8 years you'll thank me.


LOL

When she divorces him, she will use his alimony payments to ship her entire family over here....lmao...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

On the off chance this is for real, but mostly for other people who have the same type of question, I'll address the college transfer question.

There are two types of legitimate accreditation agencies in the United States which accredit entire schools (as opposed to specialized programs); regional (RA) and national (NA). The regional associations are just that...by region. UMass is accredited by the New England Association of Schools and Colleges, NYU by the Middle States Association, UCLA by the Western Association, etc. Regional accreditation is considered the "gold standard" as far as overall school accreditation and credits/degrees from RA schools will almost always transfer to any other RA or NA school.

National accreditors have no geographical boundaries, and include the Distance Education and Training Council (DETC) and the Accrediting Council for Independent Colleges and Schools (ACICS). Lincoln Tech has their accreditation from ACICS. Acceptance of NA credits and degrees by other NA schools is generally universal, but is very much on a case-by-case basis with RA schools.

So to answer your question about UMass accepting credits from Lincoln Tech, the answer is "maybe". You'll need to contact them, and keep in mind that the first "no" you receive may not be the final answer.

As for the FBI, the federal government *does *accept NA degrees for positions which require a college degree. Just keep in mind that most of your competition will have the more prestigious RA credentials.

As for your wife's immigration problems, I think that's already been adequately addressed.


----------

